# Tour dem Parks...Baltimore...great ride



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Did the 32mile ride with some fellow RBRers last year. It's a nice ride and well supported.
_________________________________________________________
The Baltimore Mayor’s Bicycle Advisory Committee Presents

The Sixth Annual Tour dem Parks, Hon! Bike Ride

Sunday, June 8, 2008 8:00 a.m.
The ride begins and ends at the Carriage House in Carroll Park in southwest Baltimore. Choose from 12, 20, 30 mile rides and – new this year-- a metric century (60 miles). Routes wind through cool Baltimore neighborhoods and parks. A barbecue with live music follows the ride. 

Proceeds benefit bike and park groups in the city.
Register soon online at www.tourdemparks.org. 
For more information, call 
Gary at 410.396.4369 or

Anne at 410.926.4195 or visit the website.

Directions to Carroll Park (1500 Washington Blvd. Baltimore, MD 21230)
From points north: Take I-95 south to exit 53, 395 N toward downtown / Martin Luther King Blvd. Take MLK Blvd exit. Left on Washington Blvd. Park is on right. Follow signs to Carriage House.
From points south: I-95 N to exit 51 Washington Blvd. Left off ramp. Park is on left. Follow signs leading to Carriage House.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

I should be there


----------



## Tim_ (May 23, 2007)

There is a similar ride leaving from Patterson Park before the Bike Jam tomorrow.

http://www.bikejam.org/BJrecride.htm

I think I'm going to do the 30 miler tomorrow.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Any plan to get together at the ride start like last year?


----------

